# Fallout 3 screen problem



## Lucos (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if anyone could help me.
I have this wierd problem with fallout 3, I have serched around but couldnt find anything about this.
The problem is that when i am playuing fallout 3 i notice that the edges of the screen are missing. What i mean by this is it seems alomost like the screen is too big for my monitor, i have it running in 1280x1024 and the 4:3 or 5:4 option is selected i have never had this issue before. 

I first noticed it when i looked at the screen shots of the pip boy and realised that i could only see the screen part of it and not the details round the edges or the characters arm. If you look at some screenshots you can see that trhe whole thing should be visable.
Please help cos this has me stumped.
Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Lucos and welcome to TSF,

With a resolution of 1280x1024 you need to set the aspect ratio to 6:9.


----------



## Lucos (Nov 8, 2008)

There is no option to change it to 6:9


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Is there a setting called "Widescreen". I dont have the game so i wouldn't know where to look.


----------

